# My very own Moots...



## wayneanneli

Well, here it is, my very own Moots. I'd been wanting to get a "fast" road bicycle for many years and finally took the plunge. Nothing really fancy except the Moots Vamoots frame and those perfect welds. I had the frame sent to a pro mechanic friend of mine in Montreal, who described it as a piece of art when he opened the box.
All Campy Centaur except for the crank and bb, which are Chorus (yes, the crank is a triple for some of the climbs here in northern Sweden). Only the fork is cf, a Colombus Muscle. Ambrosio Excellence rims and a plain handlebar (no flat bar here, though I had researched it). 
I've been on two rides so far and am simply loving the ride. No fancy adjectives to describe it, except to say that it's like adding 150 hp and a racing seat to our Ford kombi. Yes, it was pricey, but at the rate I wear out bicycles, I figure I'll be riding the Moots until my children are on their way out the door  . Thanks.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## rePhil

*They all look alike*

I mean that in a good way.Incredible welds. I really like my compact. I don't see myself ever parting with it. I wish you many happy miles.
Where did you find the Excellence wheels?


----------



## TurboTurtle

My favorite color. Very nice! - TF


----------



## varoadie

Picshooter said:


> I mean that in a good way.Incredible welds. I really like my compact. I don't see myself ever parting with it. I wish you many happy miles.
> Where did you find the Excellence wheels?


 They are cool, I have an SL and love it. Today I was riding and half way thru my rear derailleur (Campy R) broke in two at the pin but it didn't toast the wheel as I stopped as soon as I heard it snap. My riding buddy bent the der back out away from the wheel, cut the chain and morphed her into a single speed and we finished. Sad to see the bike in that condition! 

Congrats on your bike!


----------



## wayneanneli

varoadie said:


> They are cool, I have an SL and love it. Today I was riding and half way thru my rear derailleur (Campy R) broke in two at the pin but it didn't toast the wheel as I stopped as soon as I heard it snap. My riding buddy bent the der back out away from the wheel, cut the chain and morphed her into a single speed and we finished. Sad to see the bike in that condition!
> 
> Congrats on your bike!


Thanks guys.
Oh man varoadie, tough break. Is there a way to fix something like that? 

For Picshooter, the Excellence rims were something my mechanic friend suggested to me because he thinks highly of them. I had initially considered Campy Neutrons, but they were just a little too much money, and I prefered to put the money towards the frame instead.

Cheers, Wayne


----------



## varoadie

wayneanneli said:


> Thanks guys.
> Oh man varoadie, tough break. Is there a way to fix something like that?
> 
> For Picshooter, the Excellence rims were something my mechanic friend suggested to me because he thinks highly of them. I had initially considered Campy Neutrons, but they were just a little too much money, and I prefered to put the money towards the frame instead.
> 
> Cheers, Wayne


The only fix is a new derailleur...and a new chain as we cut some links out and threw some away. It was weird where it broke...not a tension spot at all, just snapped and sent the whole component right into the wheel spokes. I was riding Velomax Orion's and I must say they can take a punch! The wheel is still true. I'm busy looking now for where to purchase the least expensive Chorus Derailleur, I'm probably not paying for a Record part at this point.
I love my Moots and one of the best things about Ti bikes is they hold up so well while traveling and in general. My C-40 and others AL thin tubers are more high maintenance. Yours looks great, put some different color tires on it sometimes, they like that.

Cheers!


----------



## ColdRider

It's about damn time Wayne... Congratulations on your dream bike, you deserve it! Very nice setup, you should've told me you were missing cages, I have a couple of them sitting around here! What size are you again? Maybe we can swap bikes on your next visit =P

@ Picshooter : If you are around Montreal, Marinoni carries the ambrosio line of rims. I thought about the Excellence for my build because of the very nice gold-anodized counterweight on the valve hole. Bombproof rims. Otherwise, check with Ital-techno on ebay, he sometimes has them (or Excellight), although not lately. Similar to those are the Torelli Triumph.

Wayne, WTF is a Ford Kombi?!


----------



## wayneanneli

ColdRider said:


> It's about damn time Wayne... Congratulations on your dream bike, you deserve it! Very nice setup, you should've told me you were missing cages, I have a couple of them sitting around here! What size are you again? Maybe we can swap bikes on your next visit =P
> 
> @ Picshooter : If you are around Montreal, Marinoni carries the ambrosio line of rims. I thought about the Excellence for my build because of the very nice gold-anodized counterweight on the valve hole. Bombproof rims. Otherwise, check with Ital-techno on ebay, he sometimes has them (or Excellight), although not lately. Similar to those are the Torelli Triumph.
> 
> Wayne, WTF is a Ford Kombi?!


Hey Nam,
Good to hear from you. Sorry, a Ford kombi is a Ford station wagon, kind of like the Taurus. As for sizing, if you grow a little and can ride a 55, it'll be my pleasure . Any riding recently?
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## vol245

Very nice Wayne. I have full Campy Centaur on my bike with a triple. I went with a Phil Wood bb because the Centaur one is not very good and the Chorus and Record don't work with Centaur. At times I wish I got a double, but that is for aesthetics. I can do all the rides around my house with the two big rings. The small ring helps on those long hills.

Now go ride the thing before that cold weather sets in.


----------



## boneman

*Very nice*

You buy that in the States and bring it over or purchase it in Sweden? It's probably a safe bet that you're the only Moots owner in your area.

How long is the riding season in the North part of the country? I can't imagine that it's that long. Well, Sweden's beautiful in the summer. Enjoy it before the winter and darkness arrive.


----------



## terry b

Wayne - I really like that bike! 

Excellent choice of a fork too.


----------



## wayneanneli

TurboTurtle said:


> My favorite color. Very nice! - TF


Thanks TT. I've seen some painted ti bicycles, but just like the plain look of it more.

Hey John (aka vol245),
I read on this forum reviews saying that the Centaur stuff was very good except for the bb and crank, which were considered rather sh!tty by quite a few riders. So I knew that a Chorus triple was the way to go considering. The double crank was an option, but I really like a triple and don't really mind how it looks. Plus, I'll be 39 next year, so the extra ratios are good at my age (you know, before I need a cane ).

Boneman,
I had the frame ordered through a store in Calgary, who then shipped it to Montreal a few weeks before my trip there. Yes, no Moots owners in this area. That is kind of nice... As for shipping, I flew it over in a Crateworks box of corrugated plastic, and it was great. Maybe not as solid as a Trico or Triall, but less expensive and it suits my needs well. The Moots was well packed and the packing itself was very easy.

Hi Terry,
I looked at your Moots before many of the others and liked your fork a lot too. How much have you ridden so far on it (considering how you divide up the riding between your other bicycles)? Any news bicycles in the works?

Cheers, Wayne


----------



## Nigeyy

Very nice Wayne!!!!!! I hope you have very many happy miles on it.


----------



## SantaCruz

*Is there are Fall season in N Sweden?*

Hope you get some miles in this year.
Gorgeous bike.


----------



## wayneanneli

terry b said:


> Hey Wayne -
> 
> I just dropped your signature line LatLon into Google Earth and that spot is just across the Lulviksvägen from a big airport (airbase?). The city you live near is Julivu?


Hi Terry,
Here is a link to our city called Luleå. Maybe they give coordinates to the airport as a base, but Julivu?? Not sure where that is.
Cheers, Wayne
http://www.timegenie.com/city.time/sella/


----------



## terry b

Hey Wayne -

I just dropped your signature line LatLon into Google Earth and that spot is just across the Lulviksvägen from a big airport (airbase?). The city you live near is Julivu?

My Moots now has around 450 miles give or take so it's officially "done for the season." Actually, the rear wheel is an AC350 which was recalled. I have the parts and I need to do the upgrade but I'm not in any big hurry - too hot out in my bike house with daily temps punching 100F.

New bikes - well, I just wrapped up a single speed MTB built on a $300 Soma frame. Took an old bike apart to build this one. Interesting project, maiden voyage might be tonight after mowing the front pasture.

Next roadie for me is either a Parlee or a Crumpton - not sure which. I'm being offered a good price on the Parlee. But, as mentioned before - two kids worth of college tuition has had a major depleting effect on my checking account. Start saving for that little one.


----------



## terry b

Interesting.

That LatLong is in what appears to be some fields across from that big airport.

"Julivu" is what Google Earth is calling the city across the Begnasbron from the GPS spot. I see now, having searched for Lulea that it's really at the end of the bridge. "Julivu" is a city area directly NW of Lulea between the Klintvagen and the Alvagen.

Is the Grasjalfjarden an island or that body of water in between Lulea and the airport?

I love geography! The correct LatLong for Lulea by the way is 65:35, 22:09.


----------



## wayneanneli

terry b said:


> Interesting.
> 
> That LatLong is in what appears to be some fields across from that big airport.
> 
> "Julivu" is what Google Earth is calling the city across the Begnasbron from the GPS spot. I see now, having searched for Lulea that it's really at the end of the bridge. "Julivu" is a city area directly NW of Lulea between the Klintvagen and the Alvagen.
> 
> Is the Grasjalfjarden an island or that body of water in between Lulea and the airport?
> 
> I love geography! The correct LatLong for Lulea by the way is 65:35, 22:09.


Wow Terry! Now that's cool. We live a little north of the word Bensbyvagen (vagen means road), can you send another map? Julivu?? No idea where that is, but the area you point to is called Klintbacken (backen means hill) and runs all along the water on your map. Grasjalsfjarden (fjarden means bay) is the body of water between Lulea and the airport, Bergnasbron (bron means bridge) spans this body of water. Thanks for the latlong. I'll update my info right away.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## terry b

wayneanneli said:


> We live a little north of the word Bensbyvagen (vagen means road), can you send another map?


Here you go, hopefully I captured your neighborhood. If not - direct me again and I'll send another shot.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Nice bike. I actually toured the Moots factory in Steamboat Springs during a Ride the Rockies a couple years ago. Cool place to visit and great people there. They do top notch work for sure.


----------



## wayneanneli

terry b said:


> Here you go, hopefully I captured your neighborhood. If not - direct me again and I'll send another shot.


Right on the money Terry. Hostvagen right at the top is where we live. Those white blotches above the word Hostvagen are the area of townhouses where we live. I must say that this is pretty wild. Now, you can see how a small city of 70,000 looks like. Heaps of forest and open space. Not the best riding in the world, but very, very little traffic. Thanks Terry.
Wayne


----------



## wayneanneli

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Nice bike. I actually toured the Moots factory in Steamboat Springs during a Ride the Rockies a couple years ago. Cool place to visit and great people there. They do top notch work for sure.


Hey BJ,
Oh, I would love to visit their factory. BTW, how was your kayaking season?
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## terry b

Cool. Now I know where to parachute for my Tour of Scandanavia.

You can adjust your LatLong to 65.36.46 22.10.39 for the dead center of your townhome neighborhood.


----------



## harvey

*Enjoy the new Moots, Wayne*

Congratulations, Wayne. I still love my Moots as much as the day I got it back in March over 2000 miles ago, and I'm sure you'll feel the same way about yours. All you guys were a big help to me when I made my decision last spring. I used to be almost strictly a mountain biker, but not much this year.

Enjoy the new bike and be sure to ride it every day before the snow flies, Wayne. It's only another month until fall and then 3 months to winter, but I guess I don't need to remind a Canadian turned Swede about snow . I remember that I was really anxious for the snow to melt when I first got my Moots. (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=18845&stc=1)


----------



## ibhim

Great bike! Love the way you have it set up. Precisely what I have been planning/wanting. Will probably be my winter project.

Those maps are phenominal, and I love playing with them. Looked nabk at all the places I have lived.

Couple of 'free' downloads....
http://earth.google.com/

More and more places are being added with enhanced resolution. It is great.

another one you don't have to install as it works withing the browser.....
http://moon.google.com/

No I didn't live on the moon, but zoom in. The programers put in a little joke.


----------



## wayneanneli

ibhim said:


> Great bike! Love the way you have it set up. Precisely what I have been planning/wanting. Will probably be my winter project.
> 
> Those maps are phenominal, and I love playing with them. Looked nabk at all the places I have lived.


Oh man, now you guys where I live... . Nothing like an RBR party in northern Sweden. The biggest thing for me while putting the Moots together was finding the right combination of parts versus cost. I would have gotten a full Campy Chorus and Campy Neutron wheels, but the cost was just too prohibitive, and I preferred to put the money towards the frame instead. I think I've found a good balance without breaking the bank. Good luck with your plans, keep us informed.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## wayneanneli

harvey said:


> Congratulations, Wayne. I still love my Moots as much as the day I got it back in March over 2000 miles ago, and I'm sure you'll feel the same way about yours. All you guys were a big help to me when I made my decision last spring. I used to be almost strictly a mountain biker, but not much this year.
> 
> Enjoy the new bike and be sure to ride it every day before the snow flies, Wayne. It's only another month until fall and then 3 months to winter, but I guess I don't need to remind a Canadian turned Swede about snow . I remember that I was really anxious for the snow to melt when I first got my Moots. (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=18845&stc=1)


Hi Harvey,
I remember your post and when you bought the Moots. Glad to see so many happy Moots owners instead of "it's an ok ride...". Plan on riding until the first snowfall, usually around the end of November, beginning of December. Then it's out with my city bike, a 1989 Fisher Montare mtb with studded tires .
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## blurry

nice...welcome to the family


----------



## Dick Rhee

My Moots frame landed at the LBS's doorstep just yesterday. Checking out this post has just made me that much more excited about it.


----------



## wayneanneli

Dick Rhee said:


> My Moots frame landed at the LBS's doorstep just yesterday. Checking out this post has just made me that much more excited about it.


Hi Dick,
There is always excitement in the air when a new bicycle is in the works. Which one did you get? What parts?
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

wayneanneli said:


> Hey BJ,
> Oh, I would love to visit their factory. BTW, how was your kayaking season?
> Cheers, Wayne


Kayaking season was short as I only have access to my dad's boats in Iowa. One of these days I might pick one up to have out here in CO. 

By the way...do you know the story behind the name Moots? Evidently it was a green pencil eraser that the founder had way back when. He used to squeeze it and make it say "moots". I think drugs must have been involved somehow, but that's their story anyway.


----------



## Dick Rhee

wayneanneli said:


> Hi Dick,
> There is always excitement in the air when a new bicycle is in the works. Which one did you get? What parts?
> Cheers, Wayne


Hi Wayne!
I purchased the standard Vamoots. I'm still a young guy so there's no way I could afford an SL version. Hell, I can't even really afford this bike, but selling off my old records on Ebay has been a GREAT way of funding this bike. Anyway, since I'm on a budget, I went with a new Ultegra 10 build and purchased a *very* lightly used set of Dura Ace 7800 wheels on Ebay for about half of it's MSRP. I received the wheels a few weeks ago and they are completely spotless. The only way you can tell that they were ever equipped is that they have rim tape. Top it off with a Chris King headset and Look HSC3 fork, and you've got my bike! I'm off to visit family in Colorado this weekend so the first time I'll be able to even see it or ride the thing is going to be on Labor Day weekend. It's gonna be a very slow two weeks!

PS Anyone into indie stuff can help buy me that nice carbon stem upgrade by clicking here:

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1Q...pZ1QQsassZxzorakxQQssPageNameZDBQ3aOtherItems


----------



## wayneanneli

Dick Rhee said:


> Hi Wayne!
> I purchased the standard Vamoots. I'm still a young guy so there's no way I could afford an SL version. Hell, I can't even really afford this bike, but selling off my old records on Ebay has been a GREAT way of funding this bike. Anyway, since I'm on a budget, I went with a new Ultegra 10 build and purchased a *very* lightly used set of Dura Ace 7800 wheels on Ebay for about half of it's MSRP. I received the wheels a few weeks ago and they are completely spotless. The only way you can tell that they were ever equipped is that they have rim tape. Top it off with a Chris King headset and Look HSC3 fork, and you've got my bike! I'm off to visit family in Colorado this weekend so the first time I'll be able to even see it or ride the thing is going to be on Labor Day weekend. It's gonna be a very slow two weeks!


Wow, nice bicycle Dick. Post some photos when you get the chance. 
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## harvey

Dick Rhee said:


> ............... Anyway, since I'm on a budget, I went with a new Ultegra 10 build and purchased a *very* lightly used set of Dura Ace 7800 wheels on Ebay for about half of it's MSRP. .................Top it off with a Chris King headset and Look HSC3 fork, and you've got my bike! ................


I took a route very similar to yours on my Vamoots last spring, Dick. To keep my budget as close to 3K as possible, I also got the Ultegra 10 group, but did not skimp on the headset and fork getting the same two as you're getting (a wise choice). After getting the bike, I upgraded the seatpost, stem, and handlebars with good deals on eBay. I've got over 2000 miles on the Moots and I still love it.

Good luck and post a picture after you get it all put together.


----------



## Dick Rhee

harvey said:


> I took a route very similar to yours on my Vamoots last spring, Dick. To keep my budget as close to 3K as possible, I also got the Ultegra 10 group, but did not skimp on the headset and fork getting the same two as you're getting (a wise choice). After getting the bike, I upgraded the seatpost, stem, and handlebars with good deals on eBay. I've got over 2000 miles on the Moots and I still love it.
> 
> Good luck and post a picture after you get it all put together.


Thanks guys! I'll be sure to bring my digital camera over to Bainbridge Island when I go to pick it up. I absolutely can't wait to check it out, it's going to be an ENORMOUS upgrade for me.


----------



## neil0502

wayneanneli said:


> Well, here it is, my very own Moots


Wayne,

Very, very nice job. I bought a Vamoots, with full Record, this past March. Not three weeks into ownership, I got clipped by the very edge of a car door and went down in traffic. I was basically ok, and so was the Vamoots, but the cosmetic dings earned me a new one, compliments of the driver's insurance ... so now I have two of these bad boys, identically outfitted.

Between the two, I think I have about 5,000+ miles. I may not know all that there is to know about bikes, but if there's a shortcoming to my Vamootses (Vamootsi?), I haven't found it.

I've gone back and forth between these options for the first bike: 

1) "High speed tourer," adding a Tubus rear rack and Gatorskin tires
2) Wet-weather bike with (I can't even type it) fenders....
3) Sell it and take my wife on a well-deserved vacation

Meanwhile, it sits happily in the extra bedroom and makes me smile when I walk by the door!

I _do_ love what I call the 'reverse snob appeal' of the bikes, too. Only people who know bikes ever _really_ give them a second look or make a comment. Understated elegance.

Many safe miles to you...


----------



## wayneanneli

neil0502 said:


> Wayne,
> 
> Very, very nice job. I bought a Vamoots, with full Record, this past March. Not three weeks into ownership, I got clipped by the very edge of a car door and went down in traffic. I was basically ok, and so was the Vamoots, but the cosmetic dings earned me a new one, compliments of the driver's insurance ... so now I have two of these bad boys, identically outfitted.
> 
> Between the two, I think I have about 5,000+ miles. I may not know all that there is to know about bikes, but if there's a shortcoming to my Vamootses (Vamootsi?), I haven't found it.
> 
> I've gone back and forth between these options for the first bike:
> 
> 1) "High speed tourer," adding a Tubus rear rack and Gatorskin tires
> 2) Wet-weather bike with (I can't even type it) fenders....
> 3) Sell it and take my wife on a well-deserved vacation
> 
> Meanwhile, it sits happily in the extra bedroom and makes me smile when I walk by the door!
> 
> I _do_ love what I call the 'reverse snob appeal' of the bikes, too. Only people who know bikes ever _really_ give them a second look or make a comment. Understated elegance.
> 
> Many safe miles to you...


Thanks Neil!
Man, some guys have the luck...two Moots Vamoots. If it was me, option 3 sounds pretty good. I'm not one of these guys that believes in having a heap of bicycles, let alone two of the same. But if 3 is no good, go for number 1. With the quality of your Record parts and the Vamoots, you should be able ride either one in the rain.
Just thought I would throw in a little photo of my baby in our bedroom closet, nice and close to me when I sleep  . It isn't a huge closet as you can see (1.08 m x 3.05 m), but it's enough space to hang all our clothes on the right and lean the Moots nice and comfortably on the left side wall.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## neil0502

wayneanneli said:


> Thanks Neil!
> Man, some guys have the luck...two Moots Vamoots.


It definitely _ended up_ well, but that little bit about the refracture of the nearly-healed collarbone was rather annoying 



> If it was me, option 3 sounds pretty good. I'm not one of these guys that believes in having a heap of bicycles, let alone two of the same.


That's the point that stands out most strongly in my mind. If I had tried to 'play' with the insurance company to get them to replace the Vamoots with a Mootour or something, that'd be a different story. As it is, the only way I tell 'em apart is silver rims vs. black. Where's the fun in that? This morning, I thought about making a fixie out of the first one (alright, a single speed. I'm still a bit scared of fixies). Figuring out the finances--especially with tax season coming--will help make this decision for me 



> Just thought I would throw in a little photo of my baby in our bedroom closet, nice and close to me when I sleep


Nice!! Don't let it become another wardrobe bar, for hanging clothes, over the winter!



> It isn't a huge closet as you can see (1.08 m x 3.05 m), but it's enough space to hang all our clothes on the right and lean the Moots nice and comfortably on the left side wall.


I'd say you have a pretty understanding wife


----------

